# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Real or Fake sust250 deca and clomid

## said53



----------


## said53

any one guys  :Frown:

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

the clomid is g2g that lab makes good orals dunno about the vials

----------


## MORPHIN

bump the GP stuff is GTG, but the vial I have never seen before

----------


## said53

Thanks Morphin

----------


## said53

awww i cant start my cycle because i don't know wtf is this shit  :Frown:  guys any one ever herd anything about *Edited*

----------


## Noles12

edit out the lab names in your pictures
then read the rules before posting more

----------


## said53

Noles12 i will sorry about that i just was in hype to start my gear  :Frown:

----------


## said53

Her I fix them Noles12 can you guys please if any one know anything about this lab can help me please.

----------

